# spare locks etc.



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

was searching for a replacement step cover as the last owner had damaged the rubber covering and i came across this company, www.scan-teieur.co.uk
and i sent an email and got a reply so looked through their catalogues and they do the replacement push locks for locker box's and door handles. hope this helps someome.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That sounds useful but your link seems to lead nowhere - could you please check it.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I think the OP means http://www.scan-terieur.co.uk/


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

cheers blobsta thats the link. worthwhile looking through all the catalogues.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

i have had a quick search around this site but I cannot see if they supply the black push type locker handles (with key) that are fairly common usage. Can anyone help. Last one replaced at Brownhills in Preston but need another please.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Very useful, thanks for the post - I now know that my Knaus habitation door lock is made by Zadi and it's in the catalogue.

I'm going to re-postr this info on the Knaus owners forum web site because I know a couple of members have had their door mechanisms pack up.

Thanks again.

Morph


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think that the push button units are available from O'Learys, as they had them at the last show they attended.
Dethleff and Burstner parts also show up on this Scan-Terieur site; Zadi being a popular manufacturer.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

As far as I am aware, mine along with other Hymers are Zadi too, so not just Knaus who have problems with door locker. I have seen this type on many motorhomes.


----------

